

Ask HN:is there a fringe version of mathematics? - osho


======
dalke
As in numerology; or continuing pseudomathematics attempts to square the
circle using Euclidean geometry? Or something more like the Dirac large
numbers hypothesis sense? Or working on problems that no one else things are
important/interesting sense?

